# Brahms: chamber works recommendations



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

I have become very familiar with Brahms' orchestral music but my chamber music collection is rather limited. Can someone recommend chamber works by Brahms.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

With Brahms' chamber music, one is tempted to recommend all of it: Brahms was primarily a chamber composer who occasionally dabbled a bit in orchestral work... 

Try out the piano quintet, the clarinet quintet, and the two string quintets. They'll get you hooked on all the rest.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Some I like:

C Minor piano trio
C minor piano quartet
Clarinet trio
Horn trio
F major cello sonata

I find his chamber work without piano less compelling for some reason - the Clarinet quintet probably the pinnacale of those


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not particularly fond of his string quartets - he just seems to be trying so hard to be profound and rigorous in them that ultimately they fail to be good music. 

To add to brianvds' list, I'll add the two string sextets, the G minor piano quartet, the Horn Trio, the op. 78 #1 Violin Sonata, and the two Clarinet Sonatas. And please, get them as Clarinet Sonatas rather than Viola Sonatas.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BrianVD's recommends are great ^^^

Choruses (4) for female voices, 2 horns & harp, Op. 17

The two string sextets:
No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 18
No. 2 in G major, Opus 36

Liebeslieder Walzer, Opus 52 / Neue Liebeslieder Waltzes, Op.65 (Voice(s) and piano)

The Clarinet quintet (after the famous masterpiece of Mozart's for the same instruments) is a very late, ripe and wizened work, remarkably warm, and 'accessible.' It is just so much from a point of maturity, including its 'sentimental import,' that I would advise holding off on that until you've checked the earlier works first.

The Horn Trio in E-flat major, Op. 40, (Piano, Violin, Horn) is another ripping and very well-known work.

The also very late Op. 120, nos 1 & 2, Sonatas for viola and piano (No.1 in F minor; No.2 in E flat) are not to be missed.

But look up a list of his chamber works, and if you will, start just about anywhere


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

waldvogel said:


> I'll add ... *the two Clarinet Sonatas*. And please, get them as Clarinet Sonatas rather than Viola Sonatas.


I second that recommendation as a place to start.


----------



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

PetrB said:


> BrianVD's recommends are great ^^^
> 
> Choruses (4) for female voices, 2 horns & harp, Op. 17
> 
> ...


Thank you all for that.  I will listen to them all. I have his String Sextets no. 1 and 2 on CD and I love them. Someone told me some time ago that they are considered his best chamber music. Is that true? Aren't his string quintets more well known?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Many would argue that Brahms' finest work is to be found among his chamber music. I certainly wouldn't disagree. The following include many of the best of Brahms' chamber works in outstanding performances:



My person favorites are the works for clarinet and the cello sonatas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2014)

You basically want all of his chamber music. Brahms was ridiculously consistent with his chamber music.

I should note that I tend to keep lieder and chamber works separate in my mind though. I wouldn't recommend you dive into his hours upon hours of lieder without trimming a bit..


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Try the string quartets the last


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Then again... what do I know? I'm a sworn Wagnerian.


----------



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

Thanks so much.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Then again... what do I know? I'm a sworn Wagnerian.


TalkClassical really needs a "Dislike" option for posts...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DrMuller said:


> Thank you all for that.  I will listen to them all. I have his String Sextets no. 1 and 2 on CD and I love them. Someone told me some time ago that they are considered his best chamber music. Is that true? Aren't his string quintets more well known?


Brahms was beyond meticulous, more fastidious, about releasing any finished work unless he deemed it at least superbly crafted.... most people take his judgment as fact on face value when it comes to 'all that.'

The two String Sextets are his best String Sextets, man 

Go forth, Listen, and be not concerned if what you are listening to did or did not win the blue ribbon at the county fair -- in that booth right next to the Holsteins.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2014)

brianvds said:


> TalkClassical really needs a "Dislike" option for posts...


Perhaps a whole range of responses?

"PetrB likes this. brianvds dislikes this. arcaneholocaust respectfully disagrees with this. ArtMusic fell out of his chair upon reading this." etc


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

brianvds said:


> TalkClassical really needs a "Dislike" option for posts...


I believe you just demonstrated that it already_ has _one.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Everyone has listed the best works (and arguably one could say "all"). A few favorite performances (without duplicating StLukes):


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

The violin sonatas... there my favorite of Brahms chamber works, well I do like the string quartets too but they are more acquired taste, they may take time.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't seen a mention of his two great cello sonatas. He wrote multiple piano trios and piano quartets, most of which I like (sorry, I forgot which).


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I've never heard a better recording of Brahms' chamber music than this one:










*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet / Delmé String Quartet & Keith Puddy (clarinet) - coupled with Dvořák's String Quartet No. 12 "American" (IMP Classics)*
Heart-breakingly beautiful music, autumnal and wistful. It gets me every time I listen.

This recording was also issued on CD by MCA Classics. The cover is different, but the music is the same.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Check out the sextets by this gang of rebels:









... or by this gang of misfits:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

My absolute favorite of his chamber works is the Piano Trio No. 1. The recording by Katchen, Suk, and Starker is phenomenal. If not them, try the Beaux Arts Trio.

Next, get the string sextets. The recordings by the Verdi Quartett on Haenssler are the ones I would highly recommend.

The clarinet sonatas and trios recording on BIS, with Frost, Pontinen, and Thedeen are excellent. 

The Violin Sonatas recording by Perlman and Ashkenazy is highly recommended.

As others have said, the string quartets don't move me as much.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Trio Wanderer's recording of Brahms complete piano trios is sublime.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Try these *extremely* fine period instrument performances of the Violin Sonatas:


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

The clarinet quintet is my favorite work of his. Deeply moving in an autumnal sense.

There are a number of affordable Complete Chamber Music of Brahms sets.

This one for example.

http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Comple...sr=1-1&keywords=Brahms+complete+chamber+music


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Also, if you want some symphonies... try Solti's. There's magic in this set, I'm sure of it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

JACE said:


> I've never heard a better recording of Brahms' chamber music than this one:


Exactly the recording I have, that I bought a good twenty years ago. And do also give the Dvorak quartet a listen - magical stuff.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

DrMuller said:


> I have become very familiar with Brahms' orchestral music but my chamber music collection is rather limited. Can someone recommend chamber works by Brahms.


Here are a few works:
sonata for cello & piano op 38
quintet for strings & clarinet op 115
sextet for strings op 18 🙂
Best regards, wigmar


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I love the sextets and the 3rd string quartet.


----------

